# Skullcandy Earbuds, $8 Shipped



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Straight from Skullcandy.

$8 shipped a pair:
New Skullcandy Ink'd Mic'd In Ear Earbuds - with Lifetime Warranty - 4 Colors | eBay


----------



## groundcontrol873 (Jul 19, 2010)

nice


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

skullcandy has royally pissed me off. everything i buy from them breaks. even the more expensive set that was supposed to take a beating. $8 ain't bad tho, even if they are fragile


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice find....my daughter needs a pair...thanks


----------

